
Can We Automate the D*#k Pics Away? - rmason
https://onezero.medium.com/can-we-automate-the-dick-pics-away-ccd64570c8e3
======
kleer001
Sounds like a chaperon program. Wasn't that done away with a hundred years
ago?

